# What UNIX or UNIX work-alikes have you used/admin'ed



## rbelk (Sep 18, 2009)

Here's my list of systems I have actually admin'ed since the late 70's

In a Work environment:
- UNIX on a PDP system, don't remember the PDP system or the UNIX the version
- DEC VAX running UNIX/32V
- NCR Tower running AT&T System V UNIX
- AT&T's 3B1 running System V UNIX
- SWTP SS-50 systems running OS/9 level 1 & 2
- Tandy 6000 running Xenix
- X86 systems running Xenix
- HP/UX on numerous HP systems
- All versions of SUN Solaris
- SCO's UNIXWare & OpenServer
- QNX on specialized medical systems
- IBM's AIX on numerous IBM systems
- SGI's IRIX on numerous SGI systems
- 386BSD, BSDi's BSD, FreeBSD, OpenBSD, NetBSD
- Linux (Slackware/Debian/RedHat/SUSE/Ubuntu)

At home
- Tandy CoCo 2 running OS/9 Level 1
- Tandy CoCo 3 running OS/9 Level 2
- Minix on an Amiga 500 & 3000 also on X86 compatibles
- Linux (Slackware/Debian/RedHat/SUSE/Ubuntu)
- 386BSD, BSDi's BSD, FreeBSD, OpenBSD, NetBSD
- AT&T's Plan/9

I have ran some type of UNIX at home since 1982!
I know even my son calls me an Ubergeek!


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 18, 2009)

A list of operating systems I use:

FreeBSD
FreeBSD
FreeBSD
FreeBSD
FreeBSD


----------



## phoenix (Sep 18, 2009)

RedHat Linux 5.2 through 7.2
RedHat Enterprise Linux 4.something
FreeBSD 2.2.8, 3.1, 4.0 through 7.2
Debian Linux 3.1, 4.0, 5.0
Kubuntu 6.06 through 9.04
Ubuntu Server 6.06 and 8.04 (the LTS versions
Dabbled with OpenBSD 3.something
Dabbled with NetBSD 1.something
UnixWare something *

Whatever version of OpenBSD and NetBSD was available at the time of FreeBSD 3.1.  Played with FreeBSD, OpenBSD, NetBSD, and RedHat on my first laptop (Pentium-MMX 166 MHz w/40 MB of RAM).  Didn't have a NIC, though, and the modem was a soft-modem so no Unix support, so never did much beyond get X working.  But, was able to parlay that into a FreeBSD+Linux server admin job.  

The UnixWare box I don't touch much, except to reset the odd printer queue.  All I can say is that CDE must die the most horrible death that it can.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 19, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> The UnixWare box I don't touch much, except to reset the odd printer queue.  All I can say is that CDE must die the most horrible death that it can.



Isn't CDE kind of dead already?
But who needs _x_DE anyway when there's the ssh/tcsh desktop environment and vi control panel?

--

Sadly, I have never worked with any UNIX professionally, other than using a FreeBSD or OpenBSD livecd to fix a Windows machine ... Other than that, it's been all Windows 
But if you have a UNIX job and want to hire me, I'm available


----------



## vivek (Sep 19, 2009)

Sun Solaris 
VxWorks
HP-UX
IBM AIX
Linux Redhat / Debian / Ubuntu / Suse
SCO UnixWare / OpenServer
FreeBSD
OpenBSD
IRIX 
Mac OS X 
Tru64


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2009)

At work mainly Solaris 8, 9, 10 and a bit of Red Hat Enterprise.

At home only FreeBSD.


----------



## fonz (Sep 19, 2009)

At university (i.e. as a user):
SGI Indy running IRIX 5.3
Unknown HP server running HP-UX 9/10
Sunrays connected to some quad-processor Solaris thing they gave the hostname *beast*
i386: Linux (Storm (local admin), Red Hat)
At home (i.e. as user and admin):
SGI Indy initially running IRIX 5.3, later I switched one over to NetBSD-mips and kept IRIX on the other one
HP 712(-80 I think) initially running HP-UX, later OpenBSD-hppa
Various i386, running Linux (Red Hat, Debian, Ubuntu, Slackware) and FreeBSD (3.2 to 7-STABLE)
Alphons


----------



## kano (Sep 19, 2009)

servers wise?

redhat 7.x - too long ago to remember version
freebsd 4.x - shortly was admin of a freebsd 4.x box, cant remember exact version... probably was around the time of 5.0 or 5.1.
debian 4.0 through 5.0 - home file server still runs etch ppc, admin of a VPS running 5.0 until moving to my current servers.
freebsd 7.1 - currently 2 servers running 7.1.

probably some others, but those are the ones I remember administrating that were remote and used by other people besides myself.

edit: also remember briefly administrating an openbsd box around the same time as the freebsd 4.x one. I think we were testing out different operating systems and hoping between different data centers or something.


----------



## ckester (Sep 19, 2009)

Many many years ago:
Coherent
Interactive 386/ix
Xenix
SCO Unix

Not quite as many years ago, but still in the distant past:
Slackware Linux
SuSe Linux
RedHat Linux

More recently:
OS X
FreeBSD

Intending to try:
Plan9


----------



## tingo (Sep 19, 2009)

Many years ago:
TOS / SecTOS - on Nixdorf computers Targon machines
SINIX - on Siemens Nixdorf RM-400 series


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2009)

tingo said:
			
		

> SINIX - on Siemens Nixdorf RM-400 series


Forgot about that one :e

We had a couple of those at one of my previous jobs


----------



## oliverh (Sep 20, 2009)

-SGI Irix in the early 90s
-NetBSD on the Amiga 
-Slackware Linux since the early 90s (Walnut Creek CDs ;-) )
-MacOS X since about 2001
-sometimes Debian
-many years ago RedHat 
-FreeBSD since 5.x
-OpenBSD


----------



## Zare (Sep 20, 2009)

Solaris, SCO OpenServer, Minix, free/open/net BSD.


----------



## Zare (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh yeah, Linux fits in too..i have lots of experience with Debian and Slackware.


----------



## coyote_sprit (Sep 21, 2009)

Linux distros I've used in order from first to last.
_____Ubuntu and Mint
_____Arch
_____Gentoo
_____LFS and CLFS
OpenSolaris for a few days.
Now FreeBSD, hope to stick with it.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> Isn't CDE kind of dead already?
> But who needs _x_DE anyway when there's the ssh/tcsh desktop environment and vi control panel?



The only way to restart the print queues on this box is via CDE.  Pretty much everything on this box is GUI-based ... if you can call CDE a GUI.    It's more like a "Get-in-your-way-and-make-it Unusable Interface". It's horrible.  But UnixWare itself is horrible.  I'm so glad SCO is dead.


----------

